# Petit bouton à gauche du MBP : qu'est-ce ?!



## Co' (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour !

Après environ 3 mois de possession heureuse d'un MacBook Pro 13, je viens tout juste de découvrir que sur la tranche gauche, il y a un petit bouton presque invisible qui, lorsque l'on appuie dessus, allume 8 petites diodes vertes situées juste à côté, et qui s'éteignent au bout de quelques secondes.

Ma question, un peu idiote je le confesse : qu'est donc ce bouton ?! J'ai regardé sur le site Apple s'il en était fait état -> pas trouvé ^^

Merci d'avance !


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

c'est le niveau de la batterie  (enfin je crois )


Jb


----------



## bibi595 (5 Septembre 2010)

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/features.html


----------



## verytex (5 Septembre 2010)

Oui je confirme c'est bien le niveau de charge de la batterie, d'ailleurs si les huit petites diodes s'eclairent, c'est que la batterie est chargée au maximum..
C'est pratique pour verifier si on aura assez d'autonomie avant de partir avec son macbook sous le bras..


----------



## Co' (5 Septembre 2010)

Hum... merci bien, je me sens légèrement stupide m'enfin, c'est la vie


----------



## le nul (5 Septembre 2010)

oui c bien ca le niveau de la batterie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h06 ----------

bonjour tout le monde 
jai un probleme avec mobileme jai un compte mobileme mais je peux pas envoyer des mail je ne peux que recevoir et ichat n'arrive pas a se connecter au serveur mobileme  quelqun peut maider svp 
merci davance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour cher le nul,

La dernière question pose un nouveau problème par rapport à l'intitulé de ce fil et devrait être posée dans la bonne section. C'est le meileur moyen d'obtenir rapidement une réponse.


----------

